# Kitten hostility help



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, ever since I saw a bengal kitten i've wanted one. 

Today i went out an bought two kittens... i think they are about 10 weeks old.

However, im really worried about them. They both seem very hostile, i dont think they have had much human contact or nurturing. The male isnt too bad, he's very timid, has only hissed a couple of times.

The female however, is very vicious and hostile, you can sometimes fuss her, but if u try to approach her, nine times out of ten she hisses, and she has even scratched me.

I know its very very early days yet, but im very concerned, as ALL kittens I have encountered so far havent been like this, they have been very affectionate and lovable. When I was young I also had a bad experience with a vicious cat, and I dont want my kittens to grow into cats that are hostile, dislike fuss and attention

Help?? What should I do? Will they continue with this behaviour? Because I know if they do, I wont want to keep them.

Thanks


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, and they're not playful at all. They hiss and spit at toys too...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are they pedigrees/GCCF registered? If so I think (I could be wrong though) they have broken the rules by letting the kittens go before 12-13 weeks. For good reason too.


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea I know, they are not full pedigree and not registered. I know the rules and I wouldnt of bought them had they been pedigree. They just seemed neglected.

It seems like they have had small, if not no human contact. They keep hiding in the house too.. Im really concerned


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

bengal__lover said:


> Yea I know, they are not full pedigree and not registered. I know the rules and I wouldnt of bought them had they been pedigree. They just seemed neglected.
> 
> It seems like they have had small, if not no human contact. They keep hiding in the house too.. Im really concerned


The rules are there for a reason hun, not just because. Around the age of 10 weeks the behaviour side of the queens teaching is important.

Do they bite and scratch when you try to fuss them? especially their tummies? This is the kind of thing the queen would teach them is not acceptable, and kittens are really quite boisterous at this age. It can be mistaken for aggression.

But I do accept that some kittens are just really aggressive ... almost feral like because they have not been socialised enough.

If you are really concerned, and don't have the time/patience/money to solve the problems, should they turn out to be more than just first day in a new home behaviour, then I would recommend you take them back to the breeder for a refund, and perhaps look into getting your self a couple of well bred and socialised kittens. It's best to do that now, instead of waiting a few weeks and adding to their problems by shifting them around.

Did you not spend time with them before purchasing, to see how they behaved?

Oh, and do you have any pics?


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

I travelled over 100 miles to collect. I spent about 10-15 mintues with them. The male wasnt bad at all, the female was slightly bad, but since they got here. They keep meowing, and wont explore or anything. I saw the mother also, she was tame, she allowed me to stroke her, so I know she wasnt a queen. The mother wasnt a bengal either. The father was. He was a bengal but Im not sure if he was a stud or a household bengal.

Yes when i try to fuss them, they hiss and spit, the female is the worst, she actually lashes out at you. Sometimes I can talk to them, and once Im actually fussing them they're fine. Leave them be, come back half hour later, and we're back to square one. The female also growls heavily. She really does seem viscious.

They appear scared of me more than anything. I've instantly fell for these lovely kittens, so taking them back is out of the question really.

Are these kittens beyond help? Is this behaviour going to be imprinted into its personality?

Thanks for the advice.

Oh, by the way, here's the pic, taken an hour ago


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a picture of the male, sleeping. He seems a lot more comfortable now I have removed the female. She is in the kitchen. Would the behaviour of the female influence the male?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Erm... ooh this is a tough one for me, as I'm a bit all over the place at the moment. I'll try and help though until someone else comes along.

I think the best thing you can do right now is just leave them alone (not approach them or anything) and let them come to you. I also wouldn't separate them. They need each other right now 

Try not to force yourself on them.

BTW they don't look any where near 10 weeks old to me


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I've just been thinking some more and looking at the pictures a bit better...

I'm sorry hun, but I don't think they are even half Bengal, and I think they may well only be about 6 weeks old ... and the behaviour sound to me like they are a couple of feral kittens plucked from a barn and sold as bengal x's for a higher price 

So sorry hun, I think you have been had. Dare I ask how much you paid for them?

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will come along soon and try and help with the behaviour side of things.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

They look like six weeks old to me but then again, its hard to tell when you can't see the actual kitten but just a (rather cute) photo. 

I believe its still early days yet. After all, you sound like you've only just got home with them today. It may take a few days for them to settle into their new home and its very difficult for little ones that young to settle into a place where they are suddenly without their mum. I agree with Aurelia - just leave them to explore a bit first. Try to ignore them and then sit quietly in the room and observe. Let them come to you in their own time. When they do, then you may offer your hand for exploration. If they accept, see if they will allow you to stroke them gently. Take it step by step, nice and easy. They are probably just scared at the moment. 

PS, hope you didn't pay too much for them as they appear to be ordinary tabbies. I could be mistaken though. Did you get a pedigree certificate and certificate of registration etc? They look too young to even have their vet papers ...


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Well i know they're not full bengal, because I saw the mother. I only paid £50 each. The guy seemed honest.

They do seem feral, the female more than anything. The male doesnt seem too bad.

So, if these are indeed "feral kittens" that have been "plucked" and sold. Can i tame these to be nice young cats? Or are they beyond help?

Thanks.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

From what I can gather you do have the best chance of taming them because they are young.

But it will take time. I know a lovely lady on the forums who will be able to help you with this better than I can. I think she fosters feral kittens. Let me find a link for her profile for you ... here it is ... http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/sorcha.html I don't think she is about at the moment though.

In the mean time Rraa gave you some good advice  Play is slowly and gently for tonight, and see what help arrives tomorrow. Unless some other feral guru pops up in the mean time.

Have you weighed them at all (in grams if you can)? This will be something that will become important with kittens so young. Good to have this detail, but you might have to wait a couple of days for them to settle to attempt it.


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

No, they are not full pedigree, they were advertised as half bengal, with mom available for viewing. I viewed the mom, and she appeared to be an ordinary tabby. However, tomorrow when it gets light, I will take a better photo of the kittens and you can see the markings are from bengal, so im pretty confident that they have bengal genes.

THanks for the advice, me and my partner will just leave them alone for a couple of days and monitor them.

They havent eaten since they got here, should I be worried. How do I show them where they eat without annoying them? I have bought Go-Cat kitten biscuits, whiskas kitten milk, and whiskas kitten food.

Thanks for the link too, I will follow this advice and hope other people here post too...

thanks for the help

Gem


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is that the food they were on at the breeders? I'd give them a call if you don't know and find out.

If you try and feed them something different you could end up with very sick kittens. Normally this is not good, but in your case this would be awful, as you won't be able to help them that same way as a less aggressive kitten. Please give them a ring and find out 

Once you know and have got some of their stuff in, just pop it down on the floor near where they are most comfortable. Eventually they will eat, try not to worry.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi again Gem - from what you say, it seems like the person was honest who sold them to you. I believe you wouldn't get a pedigree bengal for £50 per kitten. 

Good that you have something in the house for them to eat. I guess that's the same as they were eating before is it? 

No need to worry for the first few hours but you need to provide them with something to eat and drink overnight. They will probably take it when they feel bolder ie when you've gone to bed. They will probably explore the house or the room that you have placed them in and get bolder as they get to know their environment. By all means feel free to talk to them if you prefer rather than physically approaching them at this early stage. Try offering them something tasty once or twice just to see if they will associate your hands with nice things. 

Have you shown them where their litter tray is? where their bed is? where their food/water bowls will be placed? You may have already done these things. Just be patient with them. They will be able to cope and you will probably find they adapt reasonably quickly. 

PS Edited to add - if your kittens are semi feral, their tummies may be capable of digesting a wide variety of foods however, that may be why so many ferals don't live for long - they try anything. At least the food you have to offer is eaten by many household pets.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi there 
Your kittens look lovely, but are certainly not 10 weeks old. No they may not be beyond help. The method I use is very different from all methods described though :blushing:
The way I get them to trust me the quickest, is to pick them up in a towel. This will keep your hands free from bites and scratches and it will help them relax. Just roll one loosely in the towel after you've picked it up and put it on your arm and against your chest. Leave the head free and if they stay with you, give them a little more freedom from the towel. Sit on a sofa and be sure to have some free time on your hands. Breath slowly, if they look at you, blink your eyes and stroke them slowly and continually in the same way. Maybe just with one finger. If they want to run away from you, stay relaxed and let them go. Don't pick them up again right after that happens.
Talk to them in a relaxed way and quietly. Do the picking up every day and if you have time, more than once a day. 
Don't split them up, they need one another.
This works for kittens only by the way! 
I wish you loads of luck with them!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Sorcha! Glad you replied as I had a feeling I was wrong. What I said was more for well socialised kittens going to a new home.

Good look with the cuddles!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They are little cuties!
From what you have told us it is hard to determine whether they are just poorly socialised house kittens...or actually feral/barn kittens.
In either case progress can be made... I have had feral kittens in the past that went on to be great pets. I think when ferals do bond with you they can be the most devoted pets ever, but may never be good with outsiders! There is lots of advice out there on the net regarding socialising a feral, I know KathyM fosters ferals so would have lots of practical advice for you too.

http://www.urbancatleague.org/SocialKittens.htm
http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Woke this morning, they were in the same place as I left them. Bless them. Little cuties. Moved them and showed them their bed. I put their food next their bed. They started eating this morning i guess, as the food hadnt been touched over night.

THey are still very hostile. Much more lively today tho. Exploring etc. I think the male is getting comfortable, however the female is following the male. She keeps meowing. I think she misses her mom. HOwever the male seems fine.

And in regards to being barn kittens. They were in barns when i got there, however I didnt know this would of been a problem. I didnt know much about "feral" kittens. But had done lots of research on read a couple of books on kittens.

I will get some more pics up today if anyone wants anymore. Will try to get better pics.

*EDIT:*

Okay, the have both beem very playful this morning. And now the male is licking a biting my finger. Is this a good sign?

Also, more pics 

Amber (female)










Ozzy (male)










Both chilling


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Update:

The male is great, he seems really comfortable, no hissing or spitting, and I even got him purring last night.

However, the female is still no better, cant approach her, and when she's relaxed, fuss does nothing. She's not purring, nothing.

Well she sway eventually? I've read that if she hisses, I need to let her know that its naughty, and should spray her with a water bottle, and put her in her "safe" place?

THanks for the advice.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi - they're gorgeous!

I'm no expert but I think the little female is probably still rather terrified and unsure of her surroundings. MAybe she's a less confident personality than her brother. Given that she's so young and unsocialised I would have thought squirting her and separating her from her brother might be a bit much for her at the moment and make her scared of you which isn't what you want. I would be leaving her to her own devices and letting her follow her brothers lead. ie play with him while she's in the room so she can see that he's comfortable with you. Curiosity usually gets the better of them in the end! I've heard Feliway plug in diffusers are good at destressing cats.
Good luck with them, they're beautiful


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

bengal__lover said:


> Update:
> 
> However, the female is still no better, cant approach her, and when she's relaxed, fuss does nothing. She's not purring, nothing.
> 
> ...


PLEASE don't spray or punish such a little kitten, it will be counter-productive. She is not being naughty, just scared. Leave her be, let her watch her brother getting fuss and she will soon learn from him.
Did you look at the links I posted? They will give you hints on ways to act near her so she does not feel threatened.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

They are beautiful kittens, but they are moggies, if you loved the Bengal breed so much why did you go and buy kittens that are not what you wanted? there is no proof that the mother the guy showed you was actually their mother, he hould have had other females in the house that could have had tabby kittens, if you wanted a Bengal why not go too a proper breeder with papers?

I'm sorry it's the breeder in me!! cute kittens though hope they grow into loving cats.


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> PLEASE don't spray or punish such a little kitten, it will be counter-productive. She is not being naughty, just scared. Leave her be, let her watch her brother getting fuss and she will soon learn from him.
> Did you look at the links I posted? They will give you hints on ways to act near her so she does not feel threatened.


Okay, I wont resort to punishment, although I tapped her on the nose once or twice when she drew blood.

IN regards to those posts. Yes I have tried all approaches mentioned. She still feels threated. I hate just leaving her because she keeps meowing. Then I approach her and she wants to claw my hands off...


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Gem

What happened when you followed Scorcha's advice? Are you still doing this? 

It sounds to me as if Scorcha keeps up the practise of gently picking up the kitten in the towel etc until she gets used to the caressing - I hope I have not misunderstood but am willing to be corrected if so.

Sounds like you're doing ok but it will take some time because she is a very shy girl. Be consistent and persistent - I am sure your love will win through in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Rraa said:


> Hi Gem
> 
> What happened when you followed Scorcha's advice? Are you still doing this?
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the way I use 
Next step is to pick her up without a towel.
Good signs to look for when holding her is when she start to look up at you. After that comes the shifting on your arm to get more comfortable and then the big sigh and at last........ purring 
Most beautiful sound I've ever heard


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

How are things going now?


----------



## bengal__lover (Apr 27, 2010)

THe male is excellent, purring, playing... he's well funny n adorbale.

The fem however, no progress... still hostile. i've left her for 24 hours and she hardly comes out of her basket.

I think she is a fully feral kitten


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

bengal__lover said:


> THe male is excellent, purring, playing... he's well funny n adorbale.
> 
> The fem however, no progress... still hostile. i've left her for 24 hours and she hardly comes out of her basket.
> 
> I think she is a fully feral kitten


if they are brother and sister then she can't be truly feral.

But the term "feral" gets (mis)used so much... I understand why you say it. But it can't (technically) be true if they are from the same litter. They're either both feral or both not feral.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

bengal__lover said:


> THe male is excellent, purring, playing... he's well funny n adorbale.
> 
> The fem however, no progress... still hostile. i've left her for 24 hours and she hardly comes out of her basket.
> 
> I think she is a fully feral kitten


Did you try the towel technique at all?


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

it sounds like the basket is her safe spot.

we got 2 kittens a week ago. the first night the younger of the two (Poppy - 9wks then) took about an hour to come out of the box and was playing with toys and then climbed on my knee and purred.

the elder one (Pixie - then 14wks) was as far back in the box as she could get, shaking and hissing if we went near her. we tried ignoring her and playing with Poppy incase it encouraged her out...it didnt.
The next morning hubby went downstairs to the kitchen/diner where the kittens sleep, and shouted up 'the kittens have gone!' ended up they'd found the smallest hole under the dishwasher and had got behind all the kitchen cupboards!!! cue taking the kitchen apart, Pixie then ran back to her box and was no different to the night before.
by that point i was really upset because she didnt seem to be settling and i felt guilty taking her away from a family she loved. my friend suggested putting my hand into the box, let her sniff it, and then take it out, gradually build up to stroking her head, but only after my hand had been in the box for a minute, then stroke her back the next time, then after that pick her up take her out the box, and give her a quick cuddle, then put her down...she ran back into the box of course. Six times we followed that routine...then the 7th time i put my hand into the box, and instead of me picking her up she walked out the box!

the first few days were pretty rough, but by day 4 she had turned into a happy little purring kitty who miaows at me to sit down so she can come up onto my lap for a cuddle and tummy tickles! :thumbup:

im sure your beautiful little fluffbag will eventually calm down, its worth giving the above a try!


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

This situation reminds me of one we had quite a few years ago with puppies. Brother + sister, we took them on to foster and then rehome the little bitch.
The dog [male] was very friendly, typical puppy - cuddly and cute, they were just 21 days old. We were initially told they were 6 weeks old!! The bitch was very withdrawn, petrified, hid in corners, wouldn't come near any of us and household noises petrified her. Such a contrast to the dog.

They also came with acute diarrhea......

It turned out that the children in the household thought the male pup was nicer looking than the little bitch, she had been ignored and kept outside in a barn with the dam, she had little to no contact with the children or parents whereas the dog pup was brought indoors, played with and interacted with by the children

It took time, a lot of patience and love - love being the important word, to bring her round. We said we would keep her until 10 weeks to give her a better start, 10 weeks came and went, then we thought we would keep her until she was 12 weeks and after that it was just never mentioned about rehoming her again, failed fosterers!!!

I will say though and I am no expert on cats/kittens but your two babies dont look anywhere near to 10 weeks. They are beautful kittens and I am sure if you are consistent and love them both equally the little girl will come round, she might just have not had the same socialisation as the little boy same as the situation we had with the pups


----------



## CrazyCatGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Bengal lover,
I stumbled on your thread and thought I could offer you some advice. You're doing fine, keep giving them TLC. How much do your lovely kittens weigh? Weight is a good to use to estimate your kittens age, they tend to gain 1 pound / 450 grams per month. From your first pic I'd guess their age at 3-5 weeks as their eyes appear to have some blue in them. 

The hostility will go away over time, the more you handle them the faster they will improve. Wrapping the kitten in a towel to restrain her paws is best to start as it will protect you from her razor sharp claws. As she growls and hisses gently stroke her and tell her everything is ok. She'll come around in time once she learns you are going to treat her well. When they get a bit older you could try giving them a bath, one at a time, by wetting the corner of a towel and gently stroke them. 

Your kittens imo are not feral, I know this because I'm raising a litter of 4 feral kittens that were 3 - 4 weeks old when their feral mother left on my door step. These little kittens would hiss and spit every time I tried to touch them during the first week I had them, lucky for me their claws and teeth weren't fully developed, it was So Funny I wish I made a video. It's been about 7 weeks now and we are getting along great, I can handle them with no problems, they sometimes come when I call them.

You and your kittens will be fine, time patience and TLC will prevail.

Best of luck!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this thread! I wonder how the OP is getting on?? Hope the kittens have adapted well. Sometimes all it takes is a little patience and TLC! :smile5:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am sorry, but they look like tabby moggies to me? But as this is only day one or two, it is a bit early to assume they will never settle. I am sure with love and patience, they will become the best of pets. They are scared and need to be given time to settle into their new home. This is quite normal, not necessarily hostile behaviour.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm afaid I'm going to have to agree with the other posters, but they do look like normal tabby kittens to me. And they do look very young. I'll admit, I've had kittens that young in the past (didn't know any better at the time) and they require a lot of socialisation as they'll have missed getting "lessons" from their mother.

Just let them settle in, learn to trust you, and get them used to being petted all over. It'll take time and patience, but they'll come round eventually.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Cats / kittens also have their own personalities - maybe she's just not that into humans and will be slightly more aloof than her brother

I've had lots of cats over the years - all of mine have been really loving and friendly: however my "baby" Luna (who's nearly 1 yr old) likes being around the house, sat near me on sofa etc but doesn't want to be fussed - infact its only this week that she's started coming up to me and sniffing me - I think thats because she's been watching our old cat and finally thought hmm I'll try some of this

What I'm trying to say is I've left Luna to make up her own mind and yes its taken nearly 10mths but I know eventually she'll soften in her own way but if not well thats just her way (note though - Fresh cooked chicken helps coax my cat out of hiding!!!)


----------

